# Tell Me Why - -



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I *don't* have a Seiko or a Citizen watch in my collection?









I look here and on the bay, on websites and in the shops, *nothing* "loups out to grab me" h34r:

It must be me, judging by the popularity of them here and elsewhere, I just don't seem to see anything I like - a\nyone care to convince me?


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

What's your favourite watch so I know what kind of things you're into


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mel, like you I have a 'diverse' collection of watches, rather than a divers, but the one I keep coming back to for daily wear is my Seiko 007.

These are really robust, well made, bomb proof tool watches; they look good on steel, rubber and leather.

I don't know what it is about this watch, but it's addictive!

Try and handle one; they feel like they're worth a lot more than they cost!

Cheap at twice the price.

Also Seiko 5's - I have a couple of steel cased, with the same 7s26 movement, that are much under valued.

Not flash, but they do what they should.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Mel,

I have a few vintage Seiko's some chronos but most are divers all have one thing in common they are older than 15 years old.

The new Seiko's I am not sure about, there is nothing to grab me, but the older ones are great. As has been said earlier you seem to get a lot of watch for your money, they are bullet proof, can be easliy serviced at a reasonable price and parts are not an issue.

Have a second look I am sure you will find something you will like.

Andy


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't really know what you like, but have you considered one of these?

Seiko SNK807K2



















Bought here off the forum for Â£60 as new.

Pics borrowed from seller, camera batteries flat.

37mm dia ex crown.

7s26 movement, accurate to within 7 secs/24 hrs

Cracking watch for the money. :yes:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Have a look at the vintage Seahorse as well; can't find mine, but I'll put a picture up when I do...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Can't go wrong with one of these Mel,


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mel said:


> It must be me, judging by the popularity of them here and elsewhere, I just don't seem to see anything I like - a\nyone care to convince me?


Its not just you. I don't 'get' Seikos in general - perhaps there is too much choice.

This one appealled to me though


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You cant go wrong with a Seiko, once you find one you like!

I dont have any spare knocking about otherwise i'd send you one, you *must* have one!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mel said:


> I *don't* have a Seiko or a Citizen watch in my collection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good. So don't bother looking at those horrible cheapo 7A's - and especially stay well away from the 7A38's. :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Robert said:


> This one appealled to me though.


No accounting for taste, is there ?


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

oubaas56 said:


> Don't really know what you like, but have you considered one of these?
> 
> Seiko SNK807K2
> 
> ...


Im wearing this very model now. I love it. I bought it as my beater for work, but it just looks so good I havent taken it off since I got it last week. Got mine for Â£40 off the bay. Bargain if you ask me.

Thnaks for posting up the model # I was wondering what it was!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mel

i have a few (they're not all in this pic) and i luuuurve every one of 'em 










john


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Oops, just realized mine is actually the SNK809, with the black face and black date window.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Now that really is bad Mel.

Ive got 3 of them and trying to shift one on for a 007/009 but not many have any love for Kinetics


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> mel
> 
> i have a few (they're not all in this pic) and i luuuurve every one of 'em
> 
> ...


Now that's what I mean, there's really nothing there that says *"You MUST have me"* - TBH I think there's not a lot of variety, they're all very workmanlike and do the job, but maybe a bit (Sshhh ! ) boring. :yes:

The Pepsi-ish one looks OK(right hand side towards top), I suppose, of the rest, the "Smiths Empire" in Turquoise and White is the only other that has any appeal to me, (bottom row six from left) .


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You can't keep collecting all these cheapies with out picking up a Seiko Mel


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

mel said:


> I *don't* have a Seiko or a Citizen watch in my collection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbh, i feel the same, i bought a seiko diver several weeks ago off the bay and although it was nice and did feel good on the wrist it was too small. anyone care to recommend a large reasonably priced seiko divers to me? sorry if ive sort of hi-jacked your thread mel! :huh:

regards


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mel, it might be "boring" however if you buy a "66" you will appreciate why people like them so much.

Avidfan, a Monster, any colour. Orange would be better if you intend to use it when diving.


----------



## David P (Nov 14, 2008)

mel said:


> I *don't* have a Seiko or a Citizen watch in my collection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mel,you don't have a seiko?! a must for the collection,a 6139 6002 gold face,a 6105 8110 and a 6138 0030 thats what I wear all the time,tough as and a nice size.

Keep sending in the jokes!

David P


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> mel
> 
> i have a few (they're not all in this pic) and i luuuurve every one of 'em
> 
> ...


That image brings to mind the orgy scene in the movie, "Perfume".


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

No one's mentioned, so far, the Citizen Eco-Drive. If purchased with the PC, power-save, and independent hour-hand adjustment features it's the closest to a hands-off, trouble-free watch. Once charged and set, about the only time it might require adjustment is for DST. This asumes, of course, that it is exposed to a light source daily and not stuck away in some dark drawer. I've had the discontinued BL1181-56LT continually running since 2005 and it's always been within a minute of less of my atomic clock. (That's close enough for my purposes.)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Seikos :huh:

IMHO too ubiqutous, too many ranges, too many designs.

















A bit Ford Mondeo - well designed, pretty well built, pretty comfortable, does the job but nothing which stands out and says I really really want one!

Happy enough & enjoy what I've got but no way am I actively looking for another

( h34r: Never say Never though h34r: )


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been wanting a Seiko for an age now but can't decide which one to go for. I quite like the idea of the understated 5 series which has so many models to choose from. But an orange monster, now that would be the mutts nuts. :drool:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> I *don't* have a Seiko or a Citizen watch in my collection?


Might have something to do with fact that other forum members haven't given them away yet :lol:


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Mel, you got one yet?

I recommend a wee perusal of the 6139-6002 (catchy name that just rolls off the tongue) with the gold dial. I've got one and, if you're lucky, I'll crack out the camera for some pics.

Failing that, there's obviously the Bullhead, but they're not exactly cheap these days. How about the Helmet then? It's a stunner, especially with the white dial. Certainly one of those on my wish list. More modern stuff? Obviously the Monster, and the 6105/6309 diver stuff carries a certain "je ne sais quoi" about them.

Citizen also do a nice Bullhead chrono, normally retailing a bit cheaper than the Seiko, but just as awesome!


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

If anyone's interested in pics of the Seiko, here we are:


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

swubb said:


> I've been wanting a Seiko for an age now but can't decide which one to go for. I quite like the idea of the understated 5 series which has so many models to choose from.


Absolutely agree with this. At least one 7S26 movement should be in your collection, Mel. The Seiko 5 is probably the best VFM automatic being made today and proves that you don't have to spend Â£Â£Â£ for a cracking watch. All SS, Hardlex, Diaflex mainspring, Diashock and WR. Both mine run less than +5s day. Absolutely love 'em. Traditional, classic, Grand Seiko lookylikies, sports, the permutations are a WIS dream...


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

My wife has this very watch, bought from our illustrious host - and at first she didn't like the look of it...










But after a few days she started to come round and now it's impossible to get the darned thing off her. She loves the quality of the build, the simplicity and the 70s styling.

What can I say? To borrow a (slightly dodgy) saying from elsewhere, maybe Seikos are 'growers' rather than 'showers'?

K


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

AbingtonLad said:


> maybe Seikos are 'growers' rather than 'showers'?


Never heard it used like that before


----------

